# Cast boot part of walking cast?



## terridiaz (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi I have a friend that is trying to figure this out. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

I am trying to determine if a cast boot is part of a walking cast or should be billed separately.  The CPT code for the application of the walking cast is 29425.  According to what I read it says it does not include supplies or materials.  I am not sure of the HCPCS code for the cast boot.  We have been using L3260.


----------



## mbort (Oct 16, 2008)

it is not part of the cast itself. It is considered a DME and should be billed in addition to the cast.  (and pray the provider allows for reimbursement of such)


----------



## terridiaz (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, I will let her know. These forums are awesome because of people like you.


----------



## terridiaz (Oct 16, 2008)

*Mbort*

Would the L3260 HCPCS code be correct?


----------



## Footprints (Jun 10, 2010)

if dr. also did 64614. would you add modifier 51 to 29425/antoinette desimone


----------



## Footprints (Jun 10, 2010)

*modifier 51 or not*

dr. performed 64614 and 29425
would you add modifier 51 to 29425
antoinette desimone
children's health and wellness center
danbury,ct


----------

